# Plowing w/V blade



## dthorson (Sep 8, 2011)

I am new to the site, seems like there is a ton of good information here. Our business is growing steadily and I bought a nice used BOSS 9.2 VXT for a second truck. I have been plowing for a few years but only with a BOSS 8.6 straight blade. I was wondering what is different about plowing with a V. Is is best to plow in a scooped position, angled, or in a V  ? I will be using this blade mainly for larger parking lots, just not sure how your plowing strategy changes, if any. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

The strategydoesn't change much, but you have just aquired a very usefull tool. I have several V plows, and still basically plow the same way I always have, but when it comes to relocating snow to an exact place I use the scoop position. Stacking snow becomes much easier with the blade in the scoop position as well. You will find your self still windrowing the snow the same as you always have with the blade angled one way across the lot, but when it comes to cleaning up snow trails, or stacking you will use the scoop position quite a bit.


----------



## dthorson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thats what I was looking for. Thanks for the info.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

After your first plow,you'll look at that straight blade and say,"why did I ever buy you?"


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

grandview;1305158 said:


> After your first plow,you'll look at that straight blade and say,"why did I ever buy you?"


Thumbs Up...............


----------



## dthorson (Sep 8, 2011)

haha I hope so


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

honestly when i was 19 years old i bought my first Boss V and HATED IT! just because at the time until i got used to the difference from between that and my old snoway! Today i have 7 Boss plows! Love them

ALSO WITH A BOSS VXT i dont advise you to stay in SCOOP very long if you know the lot or not. Just because the blade doesnt trip in /\ or V(scoop) 

Usually i just use the angle But scoop is nice in tight areas while you try to contain snow!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I haven't bought a straight blade for a truck since 2007 when I first started. I have seen plenty of deals on them. But V's are the way to go. I always spend the extra and get the V. You can plow drives easier, clean up parking lots better, and more be more effecient anywhere else.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I must be the odd man out because I have always preferred a straight blade with wings. We did a few side by side comparisons with a Boss V and my blade and mine pushed and contained much more snow than the V did.

Now a V with wings...that might just be the cats pajamas right there!


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a boss 8.2 v with wings and its a beast ,you better have a real strong truck when the snow starts piling up ,I think my straight blade might clean a little better but it also has a new cutting edge on it and my v edge Is pretty worn.and the v don't block the air flow as much as the staight with the deflector


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1305224 said:


> ....
> ALSO WITH A BOSS VXT i dont advise you to stay in SCOOP very long if you know the lot or not. Just because the blade doesnt trip in /\ or V(scoop) ..


Hmm........


----------



## mike45 (Jul 16, 2010)

i like the straight blades better for open lots


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mike45;1306512 said:


> i like the straight blades better for open lots


I paid extra for my v plow to turn into a straight blade when I need it to.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

2COR517;1306441 said:


> Hmm........


hahahah dont get me wrong Boss plows are the $h!t 
I've been plowing for a long time in my 4500 with boss plow. So i know where all the cracks,bumps,etc are in my sub divisions and lots. So i usually just raise the blade up and down while windrowing. Also since i know where all the cracks are i can stay in Scoop or V longer than the average guy WITHOUT tearing up my truck.....i do still hit a few bumps here ad there but its no where close to the number a guy would who is new to the "streets" <get it i plow subs so streets...okay!


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

grandview;1306615 said:


> I paid extra for my v plow to turn into a straight blade when I need it to.


BAAAAAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :laughing: Classic!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Plow man Foster;1305224 said:


> ALSO WITH A BOSS VXT i dont advise you to stay in SCOOP very long if you know the lot or not. Just because the blade doesnt trip in /\ or V(scoop)


I am sorry but I have to call you on that! YOU ARE JUST PLAIN WRONG

Will the plow trip when the blade is straight?

When in scoop the wings fold back until they are straight then the plow trips. (when the wings fold back they are absorbing LOTS of energy).

When in V the plow trips

The pivot is on the center section so it can move no matter where the wing is.
Do you even have a Boss V plow. or are you just spreading bad info.

I get my Boss V to trip in scoop.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

theplowmeister;1307402 said:


> I am sorry but I have to call you on that! YOU ARE JUST PLAIN WRONG
> 
> Will the plow trip when the blade is straight?
> 
> ...


I know. I have Many. I was just saying if this is a guy who drives fast while plowing it will mess up his truck just as any other plow would. My plows trip but im just saying its not a good idea to plow for long periods of time in scoop of v if you dont know what you're doing just my opinion.


----------

